# It's a girl!



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2005)

We just found out yesterday that we're having a girl! 

The ultrasound we had a couple of weeks ago didn't show anything, asshe wasn't cooperating. Couldn't even get the proper measurements weneeded. So we had to go back and although she still was being stubborn,the technician was able to get a good angle of her little butt andprivate parts. It was a clear shot, thankfully. 

I'm very excited. Yes, I would have been happy either way, but somehowI just knew it was a girl. Everyone else was saying girl too. 

We're going to get the picture on our computer later on today, so I'llpost it then. Meanwhile, here's a recent picture of me when I was inVermont. I'm obviously the pregnant one.


----------



## Zee (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh Stephanie that is GREAT news !!!!

I'm sooooo pleased for you both


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 27, 2005)

Aww! That's wonderful, Stephanie! Congratulations!

I felt the same way as you. I only had one ultrasound andthey said they couldn't tell, but I just knew I was having a girl.

Laura


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2005)

OH StephanieCongradulations !!!!!!!!!!!!! A babygirl how awsome foryou !!!! Have youchosen a name yet !


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2005)

:yes: A punkinGirl!



You look great, Stephanie! I think of you more than you know. Thank you for the exciting news! 





-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone. My hair looks awful in thatpic, but it was hot out and I had kept on putting it up in a bun. Youladies know how that can be.... lol

No names yet. We are now seriously looking at girl's names, we had just been waiting to find out. So far we've thought of:

Myra, Samantha, Miranda, Talia....and others that we of course can'tthink of this morning. We need to write a list. Our last name is Hope.


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 27, 2005)

Yay! COngrats =)


----------



## irishmist (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations!

Susan


----------



## Shuu (Jul 27, 2005)

How about little Stephanie jr? 
Congrats~


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jul 27, 2005)

congratulations


----------



## Malo (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

You so Know you want to name her Jessica
....
....
....
After Me


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations!!! :magicwand: 



:hug:

:bouquet:

:clap:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Stephanie, it's nice to see what you look like...Andsothe baby'sa girl....!!!!! You must be so excited!(When is your due date again?) Oh, wait till you become a mom...youwill discover a world of scraped knees and birthdays, tears from hurtfeelings and laughter that fills your heart. You will feel a kind oflove you didn't know possible...:rainbow:

(And of course, you _must_ dress her up for her first Halloween as a bunny!!!)

~Di


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you. I've been wondering how you are doing.







Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 27, 2005)

yaaaaaaaaaaaay!! babies are so exciting!! Congrats on the baby girl!


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats! That is wonderful news! I am so happy for you!


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrads, its so great you were able to find out.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

Awwwwww congrats. My neice's name is Samantha Lynn.

I think Samantha Hope, Hannah Hope, Alyssa Hope. All three sounds goodwith the last name of yours. I think pretty much any names would.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2005)

My due date is November 28. I'm on the smallside for how far along I am, which is ok by me. The baby is fine andhealthy, that's all I care about. Still, it's nice that I haven't blownup in size, other than my belly. I had lost 15 pounds before gettingpregnant and haven't even put on that much to date (going into my sixthmonth).

I like the name Hannah too, it's on the list of possiblities.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

What a nice date for a november girl. I sure hope you pick out a pretty name. Congrats and show some pics.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations Stephanie! 

I'msogladto see you're so excited about a girl. :stork:

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2005)

OhStephanie, how wonderful. I am so pleased for you, and yes, you do lookreally well. Many congratulations. - Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 27, 2005)

YAY! ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You look GREAT! It's so nice to finally put a face to your name...

I LOVE the name Skyler. Talia, is great too.

YAY! BABIES!

Lyndsy


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2005)

How are you and the Little Princess doing, Steph?

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 14, 2005)

We are doing fine.  She's kicking away inthere and possibly doing some summersaults or something. My belly waslopsided last night! 

Seven months along now..... 

We're having a lot of fun buying little things for her now, from baby clothes hangers to the little socks.


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 14, 2005)

I can't wait to get there, and feelall that for the first time!

all I feel now is :vomit:but that comes with the two month mark I guess!

Stephanie did you have morning sickness, and if so, how did you deal with it?!?!?!?!

Lyndsy


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 14, 2005)

Congratulations! I didn't know you were pregnant too. Sorry if I missed the post. 

I only threw up twice, so really didn't have it that bad. Both timeswere my fault too, as I had a cup of coffee (half cup really) on anempty stomach. Mostly I was very tired, especially after doingsomething like housework or grocery shopping. I did haveindigestion/heartburn, but Tums takes care of that no problem. 

Mint tea really helps with all of that too and is safe to drink whilepregnant. Also, eat more frequent, smaller meals and drink lots ofwater. 

I can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> We are doing fine.  She's kicking away in there andpossibly doing some summersaults or something. My belly was lopsidedlast night!




She's an athlete, ey? Good for her!











You Go Girl!! 

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, and her feet are postioned in my ribsright now, with her head down. I've had to push her feet down sometimeshahahahahah. Doens't hurt, but sometimes I'm just like "that's enoughgirl!"


----------



## Lynda (Sep 14, 2005)

A fiesty one, huh? I'm jealous.

Glad things are going well.......can't wait to "meet" her!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 14, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> We are doing fine.  She's kicking away in there andpossibly doing some summersaults or something.


She's binkying !

Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 14, 2005)

LOL Jan! 

She really likes strawberries. Just ate a bunch and she's kicking up a storm now.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 14, 2005)

Wooo ... a girlie ... congratulations !! XX


----------



## Lissa (Sep 14, 2005)

Awww....congrats!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 15, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> *Stephanie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We are doingfine.  She's kicking away in there and possibly doing somesummersaults or something.
> ...


Now you got me laughing today. I was feeling down last nightand all day today. We had just rehomed 2 more girlie guinea pigs.


----------



## ruka (Sep 15, 2005)

Congratulations! I don't know how I could juggle a child and bunnies at the same time. Good luck!


----------



## bluebird (Sep 15, 2005)

Great news,I just love shopping for girl clothes.dresses and frilly socks.bluebird


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 15, 2005)

Ruka, my husband is great with both meand the bunnies, not to mention the cat. He's cleaned the catbox thewhole pregnancy! 

And yes, baby clothes is so cute and we've been having funshopping for her. We buy clothes, but know we're going to get a ton atthe showers, so are getting little stuff too.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 15, 2005)

I love shopping for baby clothes of anykind. Imissed doing that for my sisters 2 kids Samantha and Justin. They allare now grown. Samantha will be 11 and Justin will be 8. Wow they havegrown so much. I know that my neice Samantha is very tall and I am notsure where she got that from cause my sister is 5'5 and her dad is only5'9. I think my sister has my mom's family gene cause most of my unclesand cousins are 6' or taller.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 15, 2005)

Buying clothes is a lots of fun, although my mombought newborn clothes soI did not get a chance to pick itout myself.

Save your receipts, you may need to exchange some clothes as she will grow out of it faster than she can wear it.

Anna


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 15, 2005)

That's why we're buying everything for 3-6months, with some smaller stuff for when she's first born. I know theygrow out if all so quickly. 

I'm pretty sure Dave's aunt, who has two girls, is saving stuff for us.


----------



## ruka (Sep 15, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Ruka, my husband is great with both me and thebunnies, not to mention the cat. He's cleaned the catbox the wholepregnancy!
> 
> And yes, baby clothes is so cute and we've been having funshopping for her. We buy clothes, but know we're going to get a ton atthe showers, so are getting little stuff too.


You trained him well.


----------

